# pond builder recommendations - east central ohio



## ChachiSnips (May 4, 2005)

I'd like to get some recommendations for someone to build a pond just north of Dresden Ohio, between Newark and Coshocton. Probably up to ~3/4 acre. Had a guy lined up but by the time we could commit he was to busy to get us in. Really want to still do it this year so any contacts are appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

